# New Orleans ban



## ChronoB

If this has already been posted I apologize in advance. If you want to enjoy a pipe or cigar in New Orleans you'd better do it soon:
New Orleans Bans Smoking Pretty Much Everywhere | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## JollyRogers

That's a lot more far reaching than I expected it to be for NOLA. Going to be interesting to see how it gets implemented, and if other Parishes follow suit.


----------



## zippogeek

Time for some civil disobedience...jeez o man.


----------



## ChronoB

Just a matter of time - here, there, and everywhere. I knew it was all over when municipalities started making it illegal to smoke in parks, because one of the dumbest places for a smoking ban is an open air park with grills for burning wood or charcoal _that produce smoke_!. It may still be many years still before tobacco is made illegal, but municipalities will come as close to prohibition as they can. That's what New Orleans has done, and if a town like New Orleans (which is known for tourism, celebrations, and "anything goes") institutes an almost total ban of smoking then we're all a lot closer to it. If we're not all out there recruiting new smokers to feel aggrieved by and fight these types of draconian restrictions then we have no one else to blame.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

This is what confuses me:

*"Claiming there is no "constitutional right" to smoke*, the New Orleans City Council unanimously voted to outlaw smoking and electronic cigarettes in indoor and outdoor public places."

"*The ordinance had support from groups such as "Americans for Nonsmokers' Rights,"* but was opposed by the French Quarter Business League and bar owners on Bourbon Street."

I'm confused as to when, and how, it was determined that the Constitution can be interpreted as to not give individuals the right to smoke but yet give individuals the right NOT to encounter smoke?

Oh well, this is the city that twice elected Ray Nagin :lol:


----------



## zippogeek

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm confused as to when, and how, it was determined that the Constitution can be interpreted as to not give individuals the right to smoke but yet give individuals the right NOT to encounter smoke?


THANK YOU!! Could not have said it better. We're marching quickly towards a fully communist, heavy-handed police state...


----------



## StogieNinja

zippogeek said:


> THANK YOU!! Could not have said it better. We're marching quickly towards a fully communist, heavy-handed police state...


Marches don't move this fast. Folks are sprinting.


----------



## chadderkdawg

Golf Courses!


----------



## Indy-hp

That'll certainly help with the economic recovery of the City. Non-smokers are sure to flock there in droves to replace the smokers who'll decide to vacation elsewhere. Everybody knows that folks who like drinking and live music don't smoke anyway.


----------



## theHammer56

If by UNconstitutional you mean that - it wasn't mentioned in the Constitution - then, neither was driving a car, owning a home, &c. SHEESH. What are government schools teaching these kids these days?

Quite often, the same folks who demand CHOICE reveal themselves as really only wanting what THEY choose to be chosen, and others to have no choice. Go figure...


----------



## zippogeek

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Marches don't move this fast. Folks are sprinting.


I stand corrected... Sadly, I live in NY, where there's a conspiracy to criminalize large sodas (smokers are already persona non-grata). Been bugging my wife to move to Texas, where communism is generally frowned upon.


----------



## zippogeek

theHammer56 said:


> If by UNconstitutional you mean that - it wasn't mentioned in the Constitution - then, neither was driving a car, owning a home, &c. SHEESH. What are government schools teaching these kids these days?
> 
> Quite often, the same folks who demand CHOICE reveal themselves as really only wanting what THEY choose to be chosen, and others to have no choice. Go figure...


Ring Gauge for this noob...he understands the Constitution! :thumb:


----------



## Luckysaturn13

zippogeek said:


> I stand corrected... Sadly, I live in NY, where there's a conspiracy to criminalize large sodas (smokers are already persona non-grata). Been bugging my wife to move to Texas, where communism is generally frowned upon.


Classic! We thought about moving up north to Minnesota or somewhere that is wooded and desolate or Canada. Id love to be in middle of nowhere plus the hockey is more intense up there for the youth


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

I will read article later... but if I get a wild hair I may reach out to someone stating my desire until now about visiting New Orleans and will now spend my travel dollars in another state!


----------



## zippogeek

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I will read article later... but if I get a wild hair I may reach out to someone stating my desire until now about visiting New Orleans and will now spend my travel dollars in another state!


Don't come to NY. It's a sad state of affairs here...


----------



## Luckysaturn13

zippogeek said:


> Don't come to NY. It's a sad state of affairs here...


Its been crazy up there from what I see in the news down here. Its a shame too because the city has so much history. I wonder if there trying to chase the low income out for population control...


----------



## zippogeek

Actually Aaron, they're trying to chase out the people who actually WORK. That sort of thing is frowned upon in NY State. I won't say any more than that, however, since this is a friendly, apolitical forum where socio-economic rants are discouraged...:nono:


----------



## theHammer56

This thread is making me stop, relax, and take a deep breath.

...with a beautifully lit cigar between my fingers. Breathe... breathe... :0


----------



## JollyRogers

Keep calm and cigar on


----------



## ChronoB

JollyRogers said:


> Keep calm and cigar on


i'm sorry to be harsh, but that's part of why we're in this mess. People just keep obliviously puffing away until they come snatch the tobacco out of your hand or lock you up (yes, there are places where arrest is possible for smoking). For crying out loud, get involved people!


----------



## JollyRogers

ChronoB said:


> i'm sorry to be harsh, but that's part of why we're in this mess. People just keep obliviously puffing away until they come snatch the tobacco out of your hand or lock you up (yes, there are places where arrest is possible for smoking). For crying out loud, get involved people!


Forgive my naivety, I'm brand new in this hobby and really am unaware of the issues cigar smokers may have faced. I was saying that in jest and mostly in response to thehammer56's statement. My original response to this thread, on page one was surprise at just how far reaching this ban was and made me wonder just where I will be allowed to have a cigar.


----------



## Luckysaturn13

zippogeek said:


> Actually Aaron, they're trying to chase out the people who actually WORK. That sort of thing is frowned upon in NY State. I won't say any more than that, however, since this is a friendly, apolitical forum where socio-economic rants are discouraged...:nono:


That's crazy. Running a state or town is like a business. you need more coming in than going out. Chasing out the workers is kinda the opposite of what you would need to do to sustain an economy. I know you guys have some police issues up there like we do here in Stl but your gonna have that in your higher crime areas. I thought it was pretty funny that last run up there where the people and the mayor kinda turned there back on the police then the police turned there back on them and lightened up there tactics and quit responding to the petty calls then a week later citizens were upset that there was no police presence and crime was rampant. IMO you have to either pick one..let em do there jobs And let the courts sort out any issues with the police
or have them just leave them areas alone. well I said my piece and no more rants.


----------



## theHammer56

JollyRogers said:


> Forgive my naivety, I'm brand new in this hobby and really am unaware of the issues cigar smokers may have faced. I was saying that in jest and mostly in response to thehammer56's statement. My original response to this thread, on page one was surprise at just how far reaching this ban was and made me wonder just where I will be allowed to have a cigar.


You're cool, Jolly. I got what you meant...


----------



## ChronoB

JollyRogers said:


> Forgive my naivety, I'm brand new in this hobby and really am unaware of the issues cigar smokers may have faced. I was saying that in jest and mostly in response to thehammer56's statement. My original response to this thread, on page one was surprise at just how far reaching this ban was and made me wonder just where I will be allowed to have a cigar.


No problem, man. Welcome to the hobby. Once you feel you're coming along I hope you make the jump to pipe tobacco. Just know that this pastime we all love so much is under direct assault, no matter where you live.

In my opinion, we all owe it to each other to be politically and socially active to preserve what's left of our pastime, and (God willing) gain back some of the freedom to smoke that we've lost.


----------



## Branzig

ChronoB said:


> People just keep obliviously puffing away until they come snatch the tobacco out of your hand or lock you up *(yes, there are places where arrest is possible for smoking)*


I live in such a place. If you are smoking in a public place and you do not extinguish and forfeit your "tobacco and or device" immediately it is considered disorderly conduct and an arrestable offense. Giving up a cigar isn't a big deal I guess, but a cop confiscating a Dunhill is just a crime in my eyes. Good luck getting your pipe back.

Just a heads up, a *public place* here is pretty much defined as everywhere other than you house or property. parks, sidewalks, 25ft from any public entrance, bars, lounges, B&M's...you name it, if it isn't your house, it is public and illegal to smoke anything.

The only place they seem to slack off a bit is on the golf courses...I have never been hassled for smoking on a golf course here. But anywhere else, and I am guilty of giving people's clothes cancer. hwell:


----------



## TCBSmokes

A couple years ago, while on a company convention, I smoked a nice stogie in Harrah's in the French Quarter. Another thing to tell the grand kids we were once able to do.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

TCBSmokes said:


> A couple years ago, while on a company convention, I smoked a nice stogie in Harrah's in the French Quarter. Another thing to tell the grand kids we were once able to do.


You bring up a good point, Tom. I thought about buying a few pipes (particularly new vintage 60s designs) to put back for when my son graduated high school but I decided against it because I fear he won't be able to a. buy anything to smoke in them and b. won't have anywhere to smoke them. I'm strongly considering expanding my pipe cellar to include enough for him and I, in which case I can revisit the idea but it is sad I can't easily pass this hobby on to him.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Tobias Lutz said:


> You bring up a good point, Tom. I thought about buying a few pipes (particularly new vintage 60s designs) to put back for when my son graduated high school but I decided against it because I fear he won't be able to a. buy anything to smoke in them and b. won't have anywhere to smoke them. I'm strongly considering expanding my pipe cellar to include enough for him and I, in which case I can revisit the idea but it is sad I can't easily pass this hobby on to him.


Yeah, good thinking. My dad did not smoke, but my maternal grandfather and great grandfather smoked 'gars and I have a gold cutter one of them used. Who wouldn't want to have something hobby related which ties the generations? Go for it. T.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Meh, just another reason why land is the best thing one can own.
Space=Freedom

In the end, you're only free to do what you want when nobody can bother you about it. 
So get some land and tell people to "keep off"
then you can do what you'd like.

Oh, and these laws have *nothing* to do with communism, so please stop using that word to describe something that is absolutely not such.


----------



## zippogeek

SeanTheEvans said:


> Oh, and these laws have *nothing* to do with communism, so please stop using that word to describe something that is absolutely not such.


These laws have **everything** to do do with America's descent into communism. That's because communism is predicated on complete CONTROL of the populace. But thanks for trying to "enlighten" me.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

zippogeek said:


> That's because communism is predicated on complete CONTROL of the populace.


Communism is not the same as despotism. Not trying to enlighten- just sayin'


----------



## zippogeek

Tobias Lutz said:


> Communism is not the same as despotism. Not trying to enlighten- just sayin'


Not the same by strict definition, no; but in the de facto sense they are VERY similar.

But I won't argue with He who Wields the Ban Hammer! oke:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

zippogeek said:


> Not the same by strict definition, no; but in the de facto sense they are VERY similar.
> 
> But I won't argue with He who Wields the Ban Hammer! oke:


Are you implying I'm a despot? :lol:


----------



## zippogeek

Tobias Lutz said:


> Are you implying I'm a despot? :lol:


Irony, I love it.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Jason, Sean, I think both of you guys are great. That being said, yer both wrong to a degree.

Jason, it's not about communism, it's the age old story of special interest groups. The anti-smokers are winning because they aren't the typical lobbyists. They don't have a specific religious bent, nor are they representing an industry. They are a new wave of lobbyists that wish to control culture through legislation. (Like the temperance movement of a hundred years ago, though the temperance movement did have at least a partial religious bent.)

The anti-smokers are winning because they make claims of "public health" and cry for us to "save the children". If we could only tie them to a religious group, or an industry, it would be much easier for our culture to laugh and roll our eyes at them.


Sean, owning property isn't the safe haven of personal liberties that it once was. In MANY places across America today folks CAN NOT freely smoke on the property they own. Usually this involves a "common wall"... folks that own a condo not being able to smoke in their condo because there is someone on the other side of a common wall. Even if someone owns a duplex, and all of the property is theirs, they can't smoke in their home because a renter is on the other side of a "common wall".

Worse than that is the new trend of applying "clean air standards" or "smoke emissions standards" to ANY source of smoke. I have a buddy in California get a 500$ fine for smoking a cigar on his own property. His neighbor called a cop. The cop looked over his fence and saw him smoking a cigar. He gave him a 500$ ticket for creating smoke on a "no burn day". This law was created to control smoke from fireplaces and wood burning stoves, but because the law clearly states "any visible smoke" the cop was able to write a ticket for smoking a cigar on private property. Legislative creep happens.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Again, just own enough land that nobody can see what you're doing. Enough to shoot a gun. Then nobody will complain about your smoking. 

I didn't say property = freedom. I said space, particularly enough of it between you and anyone who wants to bother you. That's what you need if you want to just do what you want and be left alone. 

Want to live in a city? Be prepared to have to live on the terms dictated by the "general public". Sure, it may be some gub'mint that makes laws, but per your example, not a law in the world matters until someone enforces it. And public outcry will cause enforcement. Even if it's just from one schlubb. 

I'm not saying any of it is right or wrong, but if you're going to live in a society, be prepared for some consequences which as an individual, you are not going to be happy with. 

I enjoy loud music. But living with neighbors, it is obvious that I cannot play my music as loudly as I want, whenever I want. I would be cited and fined. But hey, if I have enough space of my own where nobody can hear my music... ain't a person in the world who can cite me for it. 

If a tree smokes a cigar in the woods, and there's nobody there to smell it- Does it have a scent? (My mother would say "odor" :lol: )


----------



## zippogeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> Jason, Sean, I think both of you guys are great. That being said, yer both wrong to a degree.
> 
> Jason, it's not about communism, it's the age old story of special interest groups. The anti-smokers are winning because they aren't the typical lobbyists. They don't have a specific religious bent, nor are they representing an industry. They are a new wave of lobbyists that wish to control culture through legislation. (Like the temperance movement of a hundred years ago, though the temperance movement did have at least a partial religious bent.)
> 
> The anti-smokers are winning because they make claims of "public health" and cry for us to "save the children". If we could only tie them to a religious group, or an industry, it would be much easier for our culture to laugh and roll our eyes at them.
> 
> Sean, owning property isn't the safe haven of personal liberties that it once was. In MANY places across America today folks CAN NOT freely smoke on the property they own. Usually this involves a "common wall"... folks that own a condo not being able to smoke in their condo because there is someone on the other side of a common wall. Even if someone owns a duplex, and all of the property is theirs, they can't smoke in their home because a renter is on the other side of a "common wall".
> 
> Worse than that is the new trend of applying "clean air standards" or "smoke emissions standards" to ANY source of smoke. I have a buddy in California get a 500$ fine for smoking a cigar on his own property. His neighbor called a cop. The cop looked over his fence and saw him smoking a cigar. He gave him a 500$ ticket for creating smoke on a "no burn day". This law was created to control smoke from fireplaces and wood burning stoves, but because the law clearly states "any visible smoke" the cop was able to write a ticket for smoking a cigar on private property. Legislative creep happens.


I agree with a lot of what you're saying here Mark. Thanks.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Earlier ya wrote, "So get some land and tell people to "keep off" then you can do what you'd like." I was just pointing out that it wasn't that simple.



SeanTheEvans said:


> I didn't say property = freedom. I said space, particularly enough of it between you and anyone who wants to bother you. That's what you need if you want to just do what you want and be left alone.
> 
> Want to live in a city? Be prepared to have to live on the terms dictated by the "general public". Sure, it may be some gub'mint that makes laws, but per your example, not a law in the world matters until someone enforces it. And public outcry will cause enforcement. Even if it's just from one schlubb.


I see what yer saying in yer last post, and I agree! eace:

BTW: I don't live in a city, nor do I want too. I live in a tiny village and get to enjoy a culture that BOTH will help ya out when yer in trouble, AND mind their own business. The culture I live in is very live and let live. I wasn't born here. My living here took years of searching to find this place where I feel comfortable. Here in New Mexico we have almost two square miles per person... it makes for a friendly and easy going culture.

Just outta curiosity, Sean, yer beliefs lead me to think you'd be more comfortable in a small town or a rural area. Why are ya in Philly?


----------



## demuths1770

todays issues with society go far depper than smoking bands. it all starts with the 3 magical words WE THE PEOPLE.... and we the people have been letting government get to big and have there hands in way too much. Thomas Jefferson says it best...."A government big enough to give you everything you want, is a government big enough to take away everything that you have."


----------



## SeanTheEvans

demuths1770 said:


> todays issues with society go far depper than smoking bands. it all starts with the 3 magical words WE THE PEOPLE.... and we the people have been letting government get to big and have there hands in way too much. Thomas Jefferson says it best...."A government big enough to give you everything you want, is a government big enough to take away everything that you have."


You are no longer "the people" as a smoker. Welcome to minority status in a "WE THE PEOPLE" country. It's not the government doing anything to you lads, it's people. Population. Individuals and groups. Not some master puppeteers making things illegal to hold us down or anything.

A smoking ban can begin as simply as this. An old woman lives in an apartment, and has a balcony. She enjoys sitting outside. Underneath live a group of 5 guys who LOVE their cigars. They sometimes do and sometimes don't go out on the balcony. When they don't, the smoke eventually does permeate through the ceiling (her floor) and is noticeable in smell to her. When she is outside and they are too, it causes her to have breathing problems, so she has to go back inside, and cannot enjoy the balcony which she has paid for and wants to enjoy in her old age, watching birds or whatever.

So this isn't fair. Her kids decide to sue or go to court, or yadda yadda, a ruling is made, everyone favors the poor old woman, but now there is precedent. Not wanting to be sued, or not wanting more suits, or because it just seems reasonable to let old ladies breathe, it is made law, or rule, or rule against such things has been made. Unfortunately, laws are silly, as they attempt to spread one consisent ruling across a wide spectrum of particular instances. Thus, you have bans, etc.

It's not always this way, and yeah, politicians, legislators, etc. can try to pass things based on their own whims, wills, and what benefits themselves, but in the end, they too are just people, elected also, by people, like you and me.

No evil government decided to suddenly snatch away our cigars. It's been a change in mood, in culture, of the American people as a whole that has caused these things, one way or another.

The idiocy of it all has not gone past me though, as 2nd hand smoke from cigars is a joke compared to what any coal power plant pumps into our air on a daily basis (or vehicle, for that matter). 
@El wedo del milagro, I was born here. So most of my family & friends are in the area. I don't have the $$$ to do what I'd like quite yet, but I will when I can.


----------



## Gdaddy

I understand that people have a right NOT to smell my cigar. We don't have a right to stink up the air. For this reason I use discretion when lighting up. Laying on the beach and someone plops down up wind and is smoking cigarettes all afternoon I don't like it either. Very inconsiderate they are.

Things like motorcycle helmet laws or soft drink limits are a great example of an over reaching Nanny state. When you don't wear a helmet it affects no one else but you. If you crash and knock your brains out that was your decision to make as an adult. Mountain climbers crash and burn every year. Should there be a law preventing rock climbing or sky diving ? They are dangerous also but no one else suffers when things go wrong. However, the nattering busy bodies of the nanny state think they need to make a law to help protect you from your own actions.

This, in my opinion, is over reaching and chips away at our freedom.


----------



## MarkC

The thing that cracked me up (well, with a bitter laugh, I guess) was the inclusion of e-cigs because people might be confused. What utter BS. Who gives a rat's patootie if someone is confused? Sounds like they're all confused to me.


----------



## Pj201

Times were so much easier when people just said,"do you mind if I smoke" and went from there.


----------



## Gdaddy

Pj201 said:


> Times were so much easier when people just said,"do you mind if I smoke" and went from there.


Heck, I remember when smoking was a way of life and was accepted everywhere. You didn't have to ask, you just lit up...anywhere. When I was a kid my doctor had a cigarette dangling from his lips as he gave me injections. You could even smoke laying in bed in the hospital! People smoked in bed at home. Smoke on airplanes, trains and buses, office buildings, the mall, any restaurant permitted smoking.

Take a look at the video of the news room when JFK was assassinated. Almost every reporter had a cigarette. TV shows had smoking.

What cigarette do Doctors smoke? They prefer the relaxing taste of Camels.


----------



## gtechva

It is indeed the over reaching government. I still say while it may be the governments job to protect me from others, it is not their job to protect me from me. Every time the government (national or local) over reaches, the people not affected say nothing. Now this big snow ball is rolling down hill gaining speed and size. The nanny state will be exceptionally hard to stop at this point. It would help if all smokers would be considerate enough to ask and if everyone that didn't like it or couldn't be near it politely said so. Now days, you can be smoking so far away from others they have to squint and stare to tell that's what you're doing, and some jerks still go nuts. It would be nice to live near a nice B&M, especially if it had a lounge. That said, I seriously doubt I'll ever leave our little 24x48 on an acre, the next to the last place on a dead end road, a little past the middle of no where, on the out skirts of no where. Who knows what the enlightened crowd will go after next.

Edit: And yes it is largely, if not entirely our collective faults for electing and re-electing folks that refuse to use common sense and look out for our best interests.


----------



## TCBSmokes

gtechva said:


> It is indeed the over reaching government. I still say while it may be the governments job to protect me from others, it is not their job to protect me from me. Every time the government (national or local) over reaches, the people not affected say nothing. Now this big snow ball is rolling down hill gaining speed and size. The nanny state will be exceptionally hard to stop at this point. It would help if all smokers would be considerate enough to ask and if everyone that didn't like it or couldn't be near it politely said so. Now days, you can be smoking so far away from others they have to squint and stare to tell that's what you're doing, and some jerks still go nuts. It would be nice to live near a nice B&M, especially if it had a lounge. That said, I seriously doubt I'll ever leave our little 24x48 on an acre, the next to the last place on a dead end road, a little past the middle of no where, on the out skirts of no where. Who knows what the enlightened crowd will go after next.
> 
> Edit: And yes it is largely, if not entirely our collective faults for electing and re-electing folks that refuse to use common sense and look out for our best interests.


Yeah, I think you are right that the inconsiderate (including the cherry-flavor cigar makers) have been the catalyst for all the push-back the movement has snow-balled into now. And sadly, I'm rethinking my neighborhood cigar-walks so as not to incite someone to call for similar "rules". :boink:

And while saying goodbye to yard work is gaining appeal on an annual basis, I still doubt I would ever retire to a condo/apt. setting and have to give up cigars in my own home. Or is that pleasure at risk in private homes, too? I can't see how but we shall see.

Actually, now that I think about it, I can, because with the government sanctioned way builders are crowding in homes on small slips of land here, it's practically the same as living in one continuous building, and where @SeanTheEvans' little outdoor deck scenario could easily play out.

And, courtesy of NOLA, why wouldn't it be just as easy to extend that rule to All homes (including those with ample land around) so as not to leave anyone "confused". :nono: Not to mention the potential (and largely overblown) risks for exposure smoking residents represent to those traveling the ever-growing greenways we have winding past private homes. :noidea:

Jeez, why do I continue to read threads like this?? Now I need a smoke. :cowboyic9: T.


----------



## Stinky

These are just more reasons we all need to join Cigar Rights of America! Stand up! Be heard!


----------



## PSD4

Stinky said:


> These are just more reasons we all need to join Cigar Rights of America! Stand up! Be heard!


:usa2::usa:


----------



## zoey

chadderkdawg said:


> Golf Courses!


If they ban smoking on golf courses I am leaving the country....srsly


----------



## JollyRogers

Knowing how lax this city can be with certain laws I'll definitely be curious to see how the implementation and enforcement of these laws go. For some reason I just don't see law enforcement handing out a lot of tickets here. I imagine that tickets will mostly be given when a complaint has been made and an officer's hand is forced. Police here have much more important things to worry about here than the guy smoking a cigarette outside Pat O's on bourbon...

I'm going to ask a buddy who's a mounted cop in the quarter what his thoughts are on all this.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

zoey said:


> If they ban smoking on golf courses I am leaving the country....srsly


Further proof to my theory that 90% of golfers could care less about the game, we just want a nice place to smoke and drink :lol:


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Tobias Lutz said:


> Further proof to my theory that 90% of golfers could care less about the game, we just want a nice place to smoke and drink :lol:


Hey, it's nice to be able to tell everyone that you're going to be "busy" for half of the day as well :nod:

btw, that was always my favorite avatar of yours! :dude:


----------



## zoey

Tobias Lutz said:


> Further proof to my theory that 90% of golfers could care less about the game, we just want a nice place to smoke and drink :lol:


It is literally my palace of solitude where I can yell at my clubs if necessary. Also I can decompress and know any screw up on that course is because of me not because X,Y, and Z person didn't do something.

If my game was solid I might care more!

G


----------



## Skoallio

Thats why I said cigarette smokers and cigar smokers should ban together to form a voting bloc. 99.9% of the places that ban cigarette smokers will ban cigar smokers.


----------



## elco69

Skoallio said:


> Thats why I said cigarette smokers and cigar smokers should ban together to form a voting bloc. 99.9% of the places that ban cigarette smokers will ban cigar smokers.


Funny thing, I got kicked out of a Casino in Las Vegas for smoking a cigar, but they allow cigarette smoking....WTF!


----------



## Cigary

How friggin sad for a city that I love to visit every year....the beignets and Cafe du Monde...Central Grocers...Mothers restaurant..etc. Guess I will have to look for another city to deposit my vacation money. Just don't see the positive side of trying to outlaw cigars when they let every Toms Harry Di*k go there and literally vomit in the streets every night and then have to bleach and scrub them afterwards to try and clean it all up....and they have an issue with cigar smoke...WTH!!!!


----------



## frankD

zippogeek said:


> THANK YOU!! Could not have said it better. We're marching quickly towards a fully communist, heavy-handed police state...


the legal theory i think is ...... YOUR RIGHT TO SWING YOUR FIST STOPS AT THE TIP OF MY NOSE


----------



## NormH3

I'm trying to envision a cop pulling someone over who is in their car while smoking waiting to use the ATM. Really?


----------



## SemperInvicta

99% of life is showing up.

A few weeks prior to the City Council vote on the smoking ban, I made a trip to New Orleans, partly to enjoy myself, my friends, party, eat, spend too much money. While I had been following the progress of the proposed ban since originally championed by Councilwoman Cantrell in mid-2014, I made this trip a special one to pass out home-made fliers and other materials alerting residents, fellow visitors and other lovers of freedom of the impending City Council action to ban indoor smoking in New Orleans, a city which I loved for the gritty, "anything-goes" vibe. To my dismay, almost all disregarded the news with "That's never gonna happen", "They've been trying that for years" or another means of shrugging it off. One bartender, cigarette in hand, crumpled up a flyer in front of my eyes, swearing it'll get voted down.

Just a few weeks ago the New Orleans smoking ban went into effect. Weeks before, I watched the City Council final vote from my home via live stream. The room was packed with haters and other ninnies, wearing "Smoke free NOLA" T-shirts and holding signs. Only a few lonesome and outnumbered businessmen stood up to voice opposition. When the vote came, it passed unanimously.

I know anecdotally that the vast majority of bar owners, regular bar patrons, and bartenders didn't want a smoking ban. I spoke to them myself. No one wants to stand in vomit-covered Bourbon Street in the rain to smoke a cigarette or cigar, hustled by the thugs and robbers. Yet, where were they the day of the vote and weeks preceding? I am convinced that if even 10% of those with any skin in the game had written a few letters or made a call to the city council, or at minimum gotten their asses out of bed that morning of the vote to raise hell, we may not be where we are now.

Part of me is sad, part of me says you got what was coming to you, but all of me will never visit New Orleans again as a tourist. I will not willingly spend discretionary money in a city that demonizes and dehumanizes adults for the adult decision to consume a product legal for human consumption.

Believe me, right now is high time for cigar lovers worldwide. We're getting our asses handed to us by the haters. City and state governments are successfully passing smoking bans and other anti-tobacco legislation at an astonishing pace, mostly because those with skin in the game sit on their asses, saying nothing, not taking the treats seriously until too late. I see all around me fellow connoisseurs just blowing off the impending FDA deeming regulations, for example, as if in the end the FDA will just magically lose interest in premium cigars. Sorry, my friends, the FDA has the means, political capital, and desire to squash an easy target like premium cigars; doing so is an easy step closer to their stated goal of achieving a tobacco-free America.


----------

